# Ugliest semi-auto



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

What the ugliest looking semi-auto on the Market today?
I just thought of this thread so I have to do some homework to find my response.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

My vote has to go to the Hi-Point


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Glock, any of them :smt077


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I disagree - Hi Point is uglier than Glock 

I think many, not all - but many of the CZs are some of the ugliest semi-autos.

Steyr pistols are kinda ugly too


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I disagree - Hi Point is uglier than Glock
> 
> I think many, not all - but many of the CZs are some of the ugliest semi-autos.
> 
> Steyr pistols are kinda ugly too


What do you expect, Steyr pistols are Glock-wanna bes!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Do I even need to say it?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

:smt078 That has got to be the ugliest pistol on earth! Next to that, a Glock or Steyr are beautiful. Glocks aren't ugly....just extremely utilitarian!!!:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Any thing Black,plastic and of modren design.1911A1,PPKs.older S&W s all had class Today their all from same crappy cookie cutter mold.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

michael t said:


> Any thing Black,plastic and of modren design.!911,PPKs.older S&W s all had class Today their all from same crappy cookie cutter mold.


Can't agree w/ ya. SOme of the modern guns look really nice


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Can't agree w/ ya. SOme of the modern guns look really nice


+10 billion


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm going to jump on the Hi-Point bandwagon. I never thought Glock was really that ugly, but I guess it is. Um... the Beretta Storm PX4 is pretty bad, too.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Anyone ever check out the Taurus "Special Edition" guns? Taurus can pimp out a gun like no other, but they also have some fugly ones too...how'd you like to be caught dead with this...:smt082










Here's the straight-pimpin high cap "nine" fo yo Caddy with the shag carpet consol


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had 1 of those tiny PT22s - but it had rosewood grips - it was a nice gun. I sold it to my mother.

W/ those grips, it is ugly.

Hi Point still has it beat, though...


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*ugly*

Glocks___glocks


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

GLOCKS Buttassdogpukinfugly if there ever was.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

I would have to say any of them expensive competition handguns. With the different color parts and ugly thick target barrels and ugly triggers. I'm sure they shoot great, but are the ugliest things ever. Also saw some real ugly looking .22 target handguns. Almost made me puke.

And yeah Glocks are ugly looking guns too. They look like black plastic blocks.


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi-Point for sure is as ugly as they get, strickly something only you would expect to see in a really bad dream.

Glocks are really ugly but reliable... as an ex-Glocker I can say that now.

No remember you can't do the *Glock Ugly* with a 1911 

Here's another guy doing the *Glock Ugly*


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

JB said:


> No remember you can't do the *Glock Ugly* with a 1911
> 
> Here's another guy doing the *Glock Ugly*


....."holy s#!*", what the hell was that?...... Glock ugly = full auto pistol ?!?!? 1st time I saw that.... wow. real...?


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Now that's a good use for a Glock :smt068 :smt068 :smt068


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

IMO the two ugliest guns (of any type) are the ones I can't afford and the ones I don't want.

*"Buttassdogpukinfugly" *now that's a good word!!!! I like it!!!!:smt082


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

JB said:


> Hi-Point for sure is as ugly as they get, strickly something only you would expect to see in a really bad dream.
> 
> Glocks are really ugly but reliable... as an ex-Glocker I can say that now.
> 
> ...


Uh...was that the elephant man?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Maser said:


> I would have to say any of them expensive competition handguns. With the different color parts and ugly thick target barrels and ugly triggers.


I think the Sig Trailside has got to be the ugliest in that class of guns. We had one in our store for a while (I was the one who actually sold it, too, somehow) and not many people even wanted to hold it. I understand it shoots great, but my Lord, they could have done better on design!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, they've been discontinued, at least in the US... At least that is what CDNN said when they were selling a while back...


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

Any gun I can't afford....


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Glocks!!!!!!!!


----------



## swilcoxaz (Jul 7, 2006)

Springfield XDs make Glocks look pretty.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

swilcoxaz said:


> Springfield XDs make Glocks look pretty.


- - - 1 ..... all guns are pretty at closing time... :smt003
But I feel that glocks have an odd pitch or angle and grip configuration in respect to the overall body of the weapon ... and I have shot one in comparison to my XD and I just don't dig the Glocks. just my humble opinion.... :smt028


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

swilcoxaz said:


> Springfield XDs make Glocks look pretty.


Finally, somebody (like myself) that thinks XD's are UGLIER than Glocks. I agree completely.


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

I'd have to the FN FiveseveN :smt011


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

How about this pimped-out rig? Ugly!


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Anyone ever check out the Taurus "Special Edition" guns? Taurus can pimp out a gun like no other, but they also have some fugly ones too...how'd you like to be caught dead with this...:smt082
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be nice my 15 almost 16 year old daugther has the pink grip P-22 Was choosed by her as her 1st pistol. He younger sisters like the looks and so does her mother. What can I say.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

michael t said:


> Be nice my 15 almost 16 year old daugther has the pink grip P-22 Was choosed by her as her 1st pistol. He younger sisters like the looks and so does her mother. What can I say.


I think Charlie has one of the pink grip pistols for his trips to South Beach. :mrgreen:


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

High point wins hands down!


----------



## Buckshot (Jul 3, 2006)

That is about the only way I would own a Glock! Full Auto!


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Buckshot said:


> That is about the only way I would own a Glock! Full Auto!


:smt068 :smt068 :smt068 :smt068 :smt068

Yep! :mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

swilcoxaz said:


> Springfield XDs make Glocks look pretty.


In a way I will agree but the XD is so ugly it makes it beautiful. Glocks and XD's are like small ugly dogs. They are so ugly they are cute and you just want to hug one. I think I'll go hug my glocks and XD's.


----------

